# What was the first thing you ever wrote?



## A_Jones (Mar 17, 2014)

I was seven or eight and I wrote a story about a little girl who loved strawberries.  I remember drawing a picture of her going to the refrigerator and looking for strawberries.  She wrote a letter to the easter bunny and asked him to bring her strawberries.  Then on easter morning she was disappointed because he hadnt brought her any.  But then she whent to church and learned that the easter bunny doesnt bring strawberries.   haha


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 17, 2014)

It was a story about a rabbit that got away from my grandmother's cages.


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh Lordy. I was in first grade I think, and it was about characters based not-so-loosely on my brother, my cousin, and me. We became wizards because some dude in my aunt's backyard told us we were, and we went off on wild adventures and all. I remember I hid it under my mattress in a folder, and after each time I wrote a little more I would just sit near my bed and think "I'm gonna be the best writer ever." It was crap, of course, though I wish I saved it just for the laughs.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2014)

Oooooh boy. It was the first three chapters of a novel about a new civil war in America. The climax was the battle of Las Vegas.

How silly I was.


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't rightly know. The first thing I can _remember_ writing was a picture book about a mad scientist who lived below the street in a basement who was making something dastardly only to have it blow up in his face. I was about six years old. But that's not the first thing I ever wrote.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure what the first ever was about, but I know it was a poem. At a guess, since i started writing poetry at about 8, it was probably fantastical drivel. :queen:


----------



## Gyarachu (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh gawd... I must have been about five or six, and wrote what I guess could basically considered Pokemon fan-fiction. Somehow I still remember it quite clearly. It was in pencil on colored paper, and illustrated. The plot was as follows:

"Pikachu shocked Magnemite 3 times and it died."

*turn page*

"Pikachu shocked Meowth 5 times and it died."

*turn page*

"Pikachu shocked Charizard 100 times and it died."

And so it went for maybe ten pages.


----------



## BobtailCon (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't remember, my first story I do remember was a story of me and my friend in a level of Halo: Combat Evolved. This was back in the second grade I believe, that's the earliest story I can think of.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 18, 2014)

Im sure I had things before this but what really stcks out in my head was an 8th grade writing project. I churned out a short story about a kindergarten government spy, a love poem about pickles, and I believe the last one was a poem about my disaffection towards the Bush administration (I really wanted to stay in the serius vein of the other 2 stories).


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a tough one. I would say fifth grade. Me and my friend did a story in the spirit of Halloween that had to do with grim reaper or something along those lines


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 18, 2014)

It's one of three, I can't remember which came first.

I think it's the one I did in religious education class. I wrote a story about the Egyptian people leaving with Moses, but before the event. I described the anxious and excited feelings they must have experienced, and their determination for a better life. Kids who didn't get it playing around, and the women packing unleavened bread. 

It was for a competition, I think. The winner would get a real papyrus thingy and be included in the school paper. I won.

The funny thing is my teacher cried, and said I must be very close to God. I didn't tell her I was an atheist, though. . .


----------



## Folcro (Mar 18, 2014)

The first thing I wrote that didn't come from an assignment? Final Fantasy VIII fanfiction. And yes, it was as bad as it sounds.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

BobtailCon said:


> I don't remember, my first story I do remember was a story of me and my friend in a level of Halo: Combat Evolved. This was back in the second grade I believe, that's the earliest story I can think of.



Wow you just proved your age didnt you. haha.   Nice, I used to read some Halo fanfiction.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 18, 2014)

When I was seven years old I wrote my first story: about how all the supplies in my desk would come to life every day after school ended (when there were no people around) and have a party. One night the pencil fell from the desk (while dancing) and all the other supplies worked together to rescue him from the floor before the janitor came.

Then, of course, Pixar stole my idea five years later and made the movie _Toy Story_. I still think _School Supplies Story_ would have been an even bigger hit. Lol


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

KyleColorado said:


> When I was seven years old I wrote my first story: about how all the supplies in my desk would come to life every day after school ended (when there were no people around) and have a party. One night the pencil fell from the desk (while dancing) and all the other supplies worked together to rescue him from the floor before the janitor came.
> 
> Then, of course, Pixar stole my idea five years later and made the movie _Toy Story_. I still think _School Supplies Story_ would have been an even bigger hit. Lol




omg that is adorable!!! I love it!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 18, 2014)

We'd write all the time at primary school. I can't remember the first thing, but every Monday we'd write a "story" about what we'd done over the weekend, which usually involved my going to my nan's on Sunday. We'd also write out bible stories if I remember correctly. I vaguely remember writing a story which might have been an adventure set on an old war ship (think Admiral Nelson), kind of a Goonies against an historic backdrop. I remember being pleased with myself because I wrote on and on and on, long after everyone else seemed to have finished, and must have filled around fourteen pages or so of my exercise book.

Later, whilst bored in English classes (oh! the irony), I, along with a friend, wrote out comic strips in homage to Roy of the Rovers (British comic fans might remember that).

The first thing I wrote on any serious level, I think, was when I started doing reviews for music fanzines whilst in my late teens/early twenties, before I wrote a regular column in a widely circulated football fanzine.

You've inspired me to get out those old music reviews in order to see how fawning I really was over my favourite bands. Could be cringeworthy.


----------



## dither (Mar 18, 2014)

I started posting stuff, diarizing "days out" etc. In  a forum a couple of years ago out of a need for conversation.
It's as though i'm telling the web what i did today.
That must seem strange, and quite sad i suppose, but there it is.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2014)

A novel called _The Job, _when I was 15.


----------



## escorial (Mar 18, 2014)

A few years ago I started writing because I was frustrated with depression and life in general..when I found poetry it helped me get through some really tough times.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 18, 2014)

Folcro said:


> The first thing I wrote that didn't come from an assignment? Final Fantasy VIII fanfiction. And yes, it was as bad as it sounds.



Yeeeeeah boyyyyyyy. Squall and Seifer gettin' it on, eh? You sicko.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2014)

The first thing I remember writing was a Halloween story in the first grade.  We were supposed to write scary stories for Halloween.  My mom didn't let us watch scary movies and everyone in my class was writing stories based off of "Candyman," "Friday the 13th," and "Hellraiser."  

The scariest thing I could think up was a nightmare about being chased around an abandoned house by some unseen and unknown evil.  The main character fell through a rotted floor and just before hitting the ground woke up.  My teacher wasn't pleased that I had such an "easy out."


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 18, 2014)

I was about 7 or 8 and the class was tasked with writing a story in pairs. Me and my friend at the time chose a horror story, the pivotal moment of which was when a character fell down in to a basement with a chainsaw wielding Frankenstein waiting to kill him. Seeing as we were young we didn't know Frankenstein was the scientist, not the monster. Then, for reasons unbeknownst to me, my teacher ridiculed us both in front of the whole class and told us we were stupid in a round about way. I remember thinking that was a bit rude at the time.

Anyway, if i ever see Mr. Language again I will throw the biggest hay-maker I can possibly summon straight for his annoying chin.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 18, 2014)

First thing I can remember is a story which included prince and princess. I was about 10, maybe younger. But only thing I clearly remember; I was first or second grade, and we listen some (classic I think) music on, well, music class, and we had to describe how we feel, and what it looks like to us, and I said something about dragons and prince on a horse... teacher didn't like it. I mean, if an assignment is to express creativity and imagination, that's not the way to do it. Idiot.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 18, 2014)

My first big story was a Star Wars fan fiction that I started writing because my neighbor challenged me to write something better than Episode I. Eight years later, I finished it. It's 570 pages long.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone could write a better story than episode I haha.  Although I honestly didnt hate it all that much.  Just the continuity errors.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 18, 2014)

Darth Maul is the only good thing about that movie. No, really.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 18, 2014)

Am I the only one who didn't think the newer movies were _that_ bad.


----------



## Cran (Mar 18, 2014)

The earliest story I remember writing was one of the first using a typewriter, so around 1970. It was an SF short set in a generic roadside diner where a small group were discussing UFOs and alien visitation reports and rumours; right at the end, one of them reveals himself as an alien visitor.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think the newer movies were _that_ bad.


 
There are definitely redeeming qualities about them, but as a man that loves to act, the acting wasn't exactly one of them. Glaring error right there.

I might have also lied because looking back, I think my first story was actually about a Lego set that I had. It might have been called _Space Police_.


----------



## Greimour (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't remember what 'THE FIRST' thing I wrote was, but I remember one story in particular that I count as my first.

I think I was about 7... an adventurous little thing with half my mind on what I could see and half my mind on 'what could be' ... Think for a moment, those who know it, of Tom Sawyer. In some ways, I was like him and, though I don't remember enough of it, I wrote my first story with a mixture of myself and Tom as the main character. 

I think it was called: The Cave.

The boy had been exploring in a cave when he got lost. A light further in led him to find a 'robber' hiding his loot. I don't really remember much that happened after that... only that I shown it to an elderly neighbor who read what must have been terrible handwriting, terrible spelling and terrible grammar, from start to end. In my memory, there was around 25 pages, so maybe only 14... maybe less... either way, he told me that I would definitely be a writer one day and I never forgot how proud I was. ^_^


----------



## stormageddon (Mar 20, 2014)

In year one (when I was four) we had to keep a diary of what we did on the weekend, and illustrate it. I found it the other day, and it seems I encountered a surprising number of aliens at that age.

When I was five, I wrote my first fiction for annual Book Week, when my school held a writing competition. It was about a girl who discovered her ability to shapeshift into a cat when a box of fish food shot into her hand. Her parents were kidnapped that very night. She left the house and found the kidnapper next door; he promptly transformed into a dog, so she turned into a kitten and killed him. Then it transpired that her parents had not been kidnapped but had died in a car crash. And that was the end.

The most disturbing thing? I won that competition...


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 20, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> In year one (when I was four) we had to keep a diary of what we did on the weekend, and illustrate it. I found it the other day, and it seems I encountered a surprising number of aliens at that age.
> 
> When I was five, I wrote my first fiction for annual Book Week, when my school held a writing competition. It was about a girl who discovered her ability to shapeshift into a cat when a box of fish food shot into her hand. Her parents were kidnapped that very night. She left the house and found the kidnapper next door; he promptly transformed into a dog, so she turned into a kitten and killed him. Then it transpired that her parents had not been kidnapped but had died in a car crash. And that was the end.
> 
> The most disturbing thing? I won that competition...


Wow, that sounds pretty elaborate for a five year old though.  Its no surprise you won.


----------



## stormageddon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, I suppose you're right. The logic was terrible, but it was four pages and the plot was followable, whereas the rest of my class had written a page of charming nonsense apiece.

I'm glad you made this thread; it's fascinating to remember where my love of writing began, and to see where it began for others


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 21, 2014)

First or second grade, I believe. I wrote a horror story where my dad died and rose from the dead and attacked the family. It disturbed the teacher enough to call my parents to the school for a chat. Some people just don't appreciate a good scare I guess.


----------



## spartan928 (Mar 21, 2014)

I created a comic book called King Dong when I was ten. It was a parody of the remake of King Kong. In it, the girl Dwan was rescued by a passing ship and found so ugly the crew decided to ditch her at the nearest island, which coincidentally housed the mighty King Dong. When Dong laid his eyes on Dwan, he in turn found her so hideous he decided to travel to NYC to throw her off the Empire State Building. However, once atop the building he lost his footing and tumbled to the streets below. Not high art, but there you go.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 22, 2014)

A letter to Santa Claus, which we held over the blazing fire and watched disappear up the chimney...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

I take it you didn't get the pony...


----------



## Morkonan (Mar 22, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> What was the first thing you ever wrote?



When I was five or seven, I dictated to my father an adventure story starring our family dog and an annoying owl. Not too long after that, I wrote a story about a dragon that ended up being published in a local literary anthology.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 22, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> My first big story was a Star Wars fan fiction that I started writing because my neighbor challenged me to write something better than Episode I. Eight years later, I finished it. It's 570 pages long.



I started writing Star Trek fan fiction. I was a kid and didn't know what fan fiction is. I never finished it.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 22, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> First or second grade, I believe. I wrote a horror story where my dad died and rose from the dead and attacked the family. It disturbed the teacher enough to call my parents to the school for a chat. Some people just don't appreciate a good scare I guess.



Oh yes, I wrote gore/horror like story about a girl who finds her family chopped and arranged in their closets like a tetris. One woman freaked out.


----------



## John Reed (Mar 23, 2014)

In high school I was made to write a needlessly long essay (the length was a requirement) for the DARE program, and I ended up winning several state and national awards.  That was about 15 years ago, and to this day I'm still endlessly amused by having won awards for that, because not a single thing I wrote came from anything I learned in DARE.  The essay I wrote was an intentionally ridiculous and satirical mixture of absurd false-information, cheesy writing gimmicks, deliberately over-the-top hyperbole, and completely fictional 'true accounts' - essentially, it was like 'Reefer Madness' in writing.


----------

